# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Siemens] Παράκαμψη διακόπτη αφής διπλής εστίας

## Ford78

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Μου παρουσίασε πρόβλημα ο διακόπτης που ενεργοποιεί τον μεγάλο δακτύλιο της διπλής εστίας. Καθώς το κόστος είναι υψηλό για εστίες 20ετίας και καθώς η μικρή εστία δεν χρησιμοποιείται, θέλω να απομονώσω τον διακόπτη ώστε να ανάβει μόνιμα ολόκληρη η μεγάλη εστία. Παρακαλώ για την βοήθεια σχετικά με το ποια καλώδια πρέπει να γεφυρώσω από την εικόνα 1. Επισυνάπτω και δύο φωτογραφίες που φαίνεται το μοντέλο και η συνολική συνδεσμολογία.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## vasilllis

Μια φωτο απο τον-τους διακοπτες;

----------


## Ford78

Στην ουσία ο διακόπτης είναι δύο πλακέτες που βρίσκονται στο κεραμιδί κουτάκι που φαίνεται στην πρώτη φωτογραφία. Θα βοηθούσε μία φωτογραφία από το εσωτερικό της;

----------


## vasilllis

Να το εβλεπα λιγο.καταρχην δεν γνωριζω αν ο διακοπτης θα αντεξει το ρευμα των δυο αντιστασεων(το αποκλειω ).αν θες σχεδιασε μας που πανε τα καλωδια.στον διακοπτη πανω τι γραφει στο σκαλισμενο; 4 ;

----------


## Ford78

Επισυνάπτω το εσωτερικό με τις πλακέτες. Η σκέψη μου είναι να αφαιρέσω εντελώς το κουτί (με τις πλακέτες και τον διακόπτη αφής) και να γεφυρώσω τα καλώδια 1 εως 4 , ανά δύο. Θεωρούσα ότι τα δύο καλώδια αφορούν την μικρή εσωτερική πλάκα και τα υπόλοιπα δύο την μεγάλη εξωτερική.

----------


## apostolis72

Έχω αντίστοιχες εστίες Bosch και ο διακόπτης αφής δε λειτουργεί σωστά, θυμάσαι το κόστος;

----------


## Ford78

Από όσο το είχα ψάξει στο internet , ήταν κοντά στα 100ευρω.

----------


## apostolis72

Δεν αξίζει το ανταλλακτικό 100€, Καινούργιες εστίες ξεκινούν από 200€. Βρήκες τρόπο να ενεργοποιήσεις μόνιμα τον εξωτερικό δακτύλιο;

----------


## Ford78

Όντως δεν αξίζει,. Η siemens το δίνει 94€. Ακόμη το ψάχνω για το πώς θα γίνει μόνιμη ενεργοποίηση. Εάν βρεις τρόπο, παρακαλώ ενημέρωσε.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Παύλο,
αν και πέρασαν 7 περίπου μήνες από τότε που ανέβασες το thread σου μιας και
σήμερα το διάβασα, θα προσπαθήσω να σου απαντήσω πάνω στο πρόβλημα που
σου δημιουργήθηκε και που μάλλον χωρίς αντικατάσταση του δ/πτη αφής, δεν
μπορείς να δώσεις τη λύση που σκέφθηκες, χωρίς να αλλάξεις όψη στο front panel
της κουζίνας ή κάποιου σημείου των πλαϊνών τοιχωμάτων της όπου πρέπει να 
τοποθετηθεί ένας κοινός στρεφόμενος δ/πτης.
Κι αυτό γιατί απ΄ ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι δεν πρέπει να ΄χουν κάποια διακοπή τα σύρματα
χρωμονικελίνης που ΄ναι κτισμένα στη διπλή εστία της κουζίνας και που η αντίστασή
τους μετράται μ΄ ωμόμετρο μεταξύ των καλωδίων 1-2, 3-4, ή 1-3, 2-4 , ή 1-4 , 2-3 ,
όπως φαίνεται στη 1η photo του 1ου post σου.
(Αυτό βρίσκεται με δοκιμές μέτρησης αφού φυσικά έχεις " κατεβάσει " την ασφάλεια
της κουζίνας στον ηλεκτρικό σου πίνακα).
Ακόμα λοιπόν κι αν απομονώσεις τα καλώδια που αντιστοιχούν στην εσωτερική αντίσταση 
(μικρή εστία) αποσπώντας τα από το διακόπτη, ο διακόπτης που μ΄ ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο κάνει
αύξηση / μείωση θερμοκρασίας εφόσον έχει βλάβη, αποκλείεται ν΄ ενεργοποιήσει τη "μεγάλη
εστία " , όπως εσύ επιθυμείς.
Ίσως σε κάποιο Εργαστήριο επισκευής ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών θα μπορούσαν ν΄ επισκευαστούν
οι πλακέτες του δ/πτη, εφόσον δεν έχει καταστραφεί το smd IC γιατί ίσως να μην κυκλοφορεί 
στ΄ εμπόριο ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτ/των κι εφόσον φυσικά το κόστος επισκευής δεν πλησιάσει την
αγορά νέου δ/πτη.
Η λύση ακόμα του να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιο κοινό περιστροφικό δ/πτη προσαρμοσμένο σε
κάποια θέση όπου δεν θ΄ ενοχλεί οπτικά και θα σου μένει ο κατάλληλος χώρος για να μπορείς να
τον μεταβάλεις παραμένει και μάλιστα με δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιείς και τα δύο μέρη της εστίας.

Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Ford78

Φίλε Δημήτρη, 
ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Θέλω να ενώσω τις δύο αντιστάσεις (εσωτερική και εξωτερική) ώστε να ανάβουν μαζί απευθείας, χωρίς να κάνω κάποια αλλαγή σε διακόπτη. Εάν βραχυκυκλώσω τα 1-2 με τα 3-4 , λογικά θα ανάβουν μαζί. Το ψάχνω ακόμη.
Φιλικά,Παύλος

----------

